# Question about Intake for SE-R



## UltimaSE-R (Jan 6, 2008)

This is probably a dumb question, but I assume all intakes made for the Altima 3.5 fit the SE-R model as well? Just wanted to double check before I did something dumb (I just bought my SE-R today, so excuse my lack of knowledge).


----------



## UltimaSE-R (Jan 6, 2008)

16 views and no one has an answer?


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

hey, you said it. It's a dumb question. they're the same engines. do 2 minutes of research and you'd have your answer.


----------



## UltimaSE-R (Jan 6, 2008)

I know very well they're the same engines. That, however, means dick.

Awhile back I had an '03 Ford Focus hatchback with the 2.0L Zetec. The SVT Focus had the same 2.0L engine, yet they could not use the same intake. This is why I asked the question. Having the same basic engine means nothing. How it is configured in the engine bay is key. I posted this question to be safe.

You, however, chose to be an asshole instead of simply answering the question. For that, you may go fuck yourself.


----------



## RedSledSER (Oct 23, 2007)

He did answer the question without foul language. Good luck with the CAI.


----------

